
DataViz: data-structure visualization library for Golang - ingve
https://medium.com/@Arafat./introducing-dataviz-a-data-structure-visualization-library-for-golang-f6e60663bc9d
======
zelos
Hopefully DataViz Inc don't complain about the choice of name.

~~~
Slump
Also Telerik/Progress' KendoUI DataViz controls.

